# Getting Serious: 5x week training journal



## ShiftGear (Oct 4, 2007)

Hmm I don't know where to start off with this. I woke up one morning a week ago un happy. Pissed off. Mad at myself. I felt pathetic and lazy. I then realized I need to do whatever it takes to make myself happy again. So, I decided to start lifting weights. I had a lot going on in my head that day but I told myself no matter what I was going to go and hit the gym. After everything was said and done, I walked out painfully but happily out of the gym. Since then, I've been hooked and i'm going to keep lifting regularly. 

I'm no new member here, I've been on these boards for about 2 years now, just with different user names , lost passwords, changed emails ect...

I've finally decided to get serious about my trianing and get back into shape. No more On and Off training for me. I guess this is a journal for me to reflect on my goals and see where my progress is taking me. I really don't know which was to go about making a journal but everyday i'm going to try and post my weight, what increases/decreases I have made and future goals. What works for me and what doesn't. What suppliments i'm taking ect... So here we go..

Height: 5"11
Weight: 182.6 (October 2, 2007)
Suppliments:
Whey Protien
Creatine
Fish Oil
Flaxx Seed
Multivitamin
Glutamine
Green Tea Extract
Shotgun no explode

Goals: With progression and time gain 10-15 lbs by December/January
Continue with a steady/consistent workout plan (don't miss any workout days)
Eat 6 - 7 meals a day (no cheating)

Thats all for now folks, wish me luck!


----------



## ShiftGear (Oct 4, 2007)

Weight: 178.3 lb (1:36 pm)
Workout:
Military Press (8 reps) 40 lb, 45lb, 55lb, 55lb
Dumbbell Front Raises (8 reps) 15lb, 20lb, 25lb, 25lb
Lat Pulldowns (8 reps) 75lb, 85lb, 100lb, 100lb
Shrugs (8 reps) 70lb, 75lb, 80lb, 80lb
Back Rows (8 reps) 75 lb, 80lb, 85lb, 90lb
Squats (8 reps) 160lb, 160lb, 170lb

Today was a hard day for me to workout. I was extremely tired from work, I had to wake up earlier than normal and I didn't feel like going to the gym today or eating consistently but I did it anyways. This is going to be harder then I thought but i'm not going to give up. Anytime I need motivation i'm going to look back at my journal and keep on going! Any Tips/Advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ShiftGear (Oct 4, 2007)

Current Routine

Monday

Bench Press (6-10 reps) 4 sets
Incline Barbell Press (6-8 reps) 4 sets
Decline Barbell Press (6-8 reps) 4 sets
Overhead Dumbbell Pull (6-8 reps) 4 sets
Dumbbell Flys (6-8 reps) 4 sets
Cable Crossovers (8 reps) 4 sets

Tuesday

Barbell Curls (8 reps) 4 sets
Hammer Curls (8 reps) 4 sets
Bent Bar Curls (8 reps) 4 sets
Alternate Dumbbell Curls (8 reps) 4 sets
Concentration Curls (8 reps) 4 sets
Preacher Curls (8 reps) 4 sets

Wednesday

Straightbar Pressdowns (8 reps) 3 sets
Skull Crushers (8 reps) 3 sets
Overhead Dumbbell Extensions (8 reps) 3 sets
Rope Pressdown (8 reps) 3 sets
Reverse Grip Pressdown (8 reps) 3 sets
Dips (10 reps) 4 sets

Thursday

Military Press (6 reps) 4 sets
Lat Pulldowns (8 reps) 4 sets
Single Arm Rows (8 reps) 4 sets
Cable Rows (8 reps) 4 sets
Shoulder Shrugs (8 reps) 4 sets
Dumbbell Front Raises (8 Reps) 4 sets

Friday

Squats (6 reps) 4 sets
Leg Press (8 reps) 4 sets
Roman Deadlifts (8 reps) 4 sets
Leg Curls (8 reps) 4 sets
Leg Extensions (8 reps) 4 sets
Calf Raises (8 reps) 4 sets


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2007)

are you on anabolics? thats a shit load of volume..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2007)

PreMier said:


> are you on anabolics? thats a shit load of volume..



I was thinking the same thing.  I would cut the volume in 1/2.


----------



## ShiftGear (Oct 5, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  I would cut the volume in 1/2.


Hey guys, no i'm not on any anabolics just yet. I'm only 20 years old. I'm going to wait until i'm atleast 21 or so. However, what do you mean by cutting the volume in half? Instead of doing 4 sets should I do 3? Or should I cut down on the reps or split up my routine so it's a little more free flowing?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 5, 2007)

ShiftGear said:


> Hey guys, no i'm not on any anabolics just yet. I'm only 20 years old. I'm going to wait until i'm atleast 21 or so. However, what do you mean by cutting the volume in half? Instead of doing 4 sets should I do 3? Or should I cut down on the reps or split up my routine so it's a little more free flowing?



If you went from 4 sets to 3. That'd be 3/4 volume, not 1/2. 

He means that you should reevaluate the number of exercises and sets until you get about half the total that you've got now.

If you overdo it, you risk burning out early on and giving up.  You also risk overtraining, which can lead to injury.

Where did you get that workout from?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2007)

What Pre said.
I realize you are  young, but two separate days for arms...and WAY too many exercises...

another....you are doing 6 exercises for chest...24 sets....too much....
and...on the flip: you are only doing 3 exercises for your back...and 2 are basically the same exercise...and the back is so much bigger than your chest.

I don't see any side or rear lateral exercises to keep your delts evened out.

Something to think about.


----------

